# grassroots campaign



## mikenakis (Feb 21, 2011)

Ο μεταφραστής το απέδωσε ως «εκστρατεία με λαϊκή βάση» αλλά νομίζω πως πρέπει να μπορεί να αποδοθεί πολύ καλύτερα.

Το πλήρες κείμενο: Annie Lennox: Why I am an HIV/AIDS activist


----------



## sarant (Feb 21, 2011)

εκστρατεία από τη βάση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το «κοινοτικός οργανωτής» για το grassroots campaigner του Ομπάμα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με είχε ενθουσιάσει.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 21, 2011)

Αν το πάμε με τον ορισμό, μία καλή απόδοση θα ήταν ίσως _αυθόρμητο λαϊκό κίνημα_ ή _αυθόρμητο κοινωνικό κίνημα_.

Ίσως και _αυθόρμητη κίνηση πολιτών_, που βγάζει ευρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Τα grassroots movements δεν είναι αυθόρμητα. Τροφοδοτούνται, κατά μια έννοια, από πάνω. Εκπαιδευμένα στελέχη (όχι υποχρεωτικά πολιτικά) πηγαίνουν σε γειτονιές και κοινότητες, προσεγγίζουν τον κόσμο, του λύνουν προβλήματα, τον οργανώνουν με ομιλίες και εκδηλώσεις κλπ.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2011)

Αυτό που λες Δόκτωρ, είναι η περίπτωση του astroturfing. Δεν θα επιχειρήσω καν να μεταφράσω τον όρο, απλά τον παραθέτω για να φανεί η διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2011)

Ίσως επηρεάζομαι από το βιογραφικό του Ομπάμα ως grassroot organizer. Η αίσθησή μου πάντως είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που ξεκινάει αυθόρμητα από τη βάση --αλλά ζει στη βάση, χωρίς να είναι το καπέλωμα του astroτέτοιου (μα πού τα βρίσκουν; :)).


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2011)

Από το _grassroots movement_ έχουμε το _κίνημα / κίνηση λαϊκής βάσης_, αλλά μου αρέσουν κι άλλα εδώ, όπως η _αυθόρμητη κίνηση πολιτών_.


----------



## anef (Feb 22, 2011)

Εδώ θα έλεγα και _ακτιβιστική καμπάνια_.


----------



## mikenakis (Feb 23, 2011)

Πως θα σας φαινόταν το «εκστρατεία κοινωνικής βάσης» ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Το «εκστρατεία λαϊκής βάσης», που δεν με τρελαίνει (δεν το έχει συνηθίσει το αφτί μου), έχει δυο-τρία ευρήματα. Το «κοινωνικής βάσης», κανένα. Κοίταξε όμως και τις άλλες προτάσεις πώς χρησιμοποιούνται, πόσο συνηθισμένες είναι, πώς πάνε στο κείμενό σου. Ας μην έχεις, αφού είναι υπότιτλοι, ασυνήθιστα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο, γιατί αν κοντοσταθεί ο θεατής, θα χάσει την επόμενη φράση.


----------



## mikenakis (Feb 24, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το google, τo «εκστρατεία λαϊκής βάσης» απαντάται δύο μόνο φορές ως μετάφραση του "grassroots campaign", κι άλλη μια, περιέργως, σε έγγραφο της EU ως μετάφραση του "a major campaign of people power". 

Φαίνεται πάντως να υπάρχει ήδη όρος «εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης», πράγμα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αποτελεί πλεονέκτημα ή μειονέκτημα για την αποδοχή του όρου «εκστρατεία λαϊκής βάσης».

Όπως και να έχει το θέμα, πρόκειται για έναν όρο που σχεδόν κανείς δεν έχει ποτέ ακούσει.

Από την άλλη μεριά, πράγματι, το «εκστρατεία κοινωνικής βάσης» καθώς και το «εκστρατεία τοπικής βάσης» δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου σύμφωνα με το google.

Τελικά, μήπως θα έπρεπε να απαλλάξω τον θεατή από την κακοτοπιά, κρατώντας τα πράγματα ακόμα πιο απλά, και χρησιμοποιώντας μοναχά τον όρο «κοινωνική εκστρατεία»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> Τελικά, μήπως θα έπρεπε να απαλλάξω τον θεατή από την κακοτοπιά, κρατώντας τα πράγματα ακόμα πιο απλά, και χρησιμοποιώντας μοναχά τον όρο «κοινωνική εκστρατεία»;


Σκέψου επίσης για το συγκεκριμένο και το «εκστρατεία στην κοινωνία».


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2011)

Το "λαϊκής βάσης" εγώ το θεωρώ καπαρωμένο από τις ΑΝΕΚ, ΑΝΕΛ κτλ. όσο κι αν πολλές έχουν βουλιάξει. Εγώ θα έβαζα "εκστρατεία στη/από τη βάση"


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Δες και λίγα καλά _εκστρατεία βάσης_ και μερικά περισσότερα _καμπάνια λαϊκής βάσης_. Μπόλικο υλικό για να μην ξέρεις τι να διαλέξεις...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Εγώ θα έβαζα "εκστρατεία στη/από τη βάση"


Μην ξεχνούμε άλλωστε και την οργάνωση βάσης. :)


----------



## mikenakis (Feb 24, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον καταιγισμό ιδεών. 

Λοιπόν: για τη μετάφραση του «grassroots campaign» θα επιλέξω το «εκστρατεία στην κοινωνία» του δρος επταπλού, γιατί είναι αρκετά αυτονόητο για τον θεατή των υπότιτλων ότι σημαίνει κάποιου είδους «κοινωνική εκστρατεία», ενώ παράλληλα έχει κάποια εκκεντρικότητα που υποδηλώνει κάτι ελαφρώς ξεχωριστό. Τι να πω, ελπίζω να πιάσει.

Υ.Γ.

Το «καμπάνια» δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ, αφού υπάρχει το «εκστρατεία», για ιδεολογικούς (της γλώσσας) λόγους.

Υ.Γ.

Μου αρέσει που μέσα σε λίγες ώρες από την ανάρτησή τους, τα παρόντα νήματα στη λεξιλογία γίνονται #1 στο google σε αναζητήσεις για τις κουφές λέξεις και όρους που εξετάζουμε.


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 22, 2012)

Εξέτασα τα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί πιο πάνω καθώς επίσης και τη λύση που δίνει η Wiki (κίνημα βάσης). 

Τα σύγκρινα μ' αυτό που πράγματι είναι grassroot movement και τις χρήσεις της λέξης grassroot και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τα εξής:

Το αν μια εκστρατεία είναι grassroot ή όχι, εξαρτάται από την* πηγή δράσης* και εξάπλωσης της εκστρατείας. 

Θα δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: Ας πούμε πως έχουμε μια απλή εκστρατεία κατά των ναρκωτικών. Η εκστρατεία κάνει συνήθως ενέργειες όπως το να μοιράσει ενημερωτικά έντυπα ή να βγάλει πόστερ ή κάποια διαφήμιση ή κάποιο ντοκιμαντέρ, φτιάχνουν έναν ιστοχώρο και μια διεύθυνση στο Facebook ή ό,τι άλλο κάνουν για να δώσουν το μήνυμα "Τα ναρκωτικά κάνουν κακό". Υπάρχει συνήθως μια ομάδα και όσο εκείνοι ποτίζουν την καμπάνια με ιδέες, με χρήμα, με χρόνο, με πρωτοβουλίες και με δημιουργίες, σ' αυτό το βαθμό η εκστρατεία συνεχίζεται και κάνει κάτι. Δηλαδή *η μοναδική Πηγή δράσης και εξάπλωσης της εκστρατείας αυτής είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων*. 

Τώρα αν αυτή η εκστρατεία σχεδιαστεί (ή επεκταθεί) ώστε να γίνει grassroot campaign θα κάνει ενέργειες και θα επινοήσει τρόπους ώστε οι ενέργειές τους να δραστηριοποιούν κι άλλους πολίτες να γίνουν με τη σειρά τους *μια νέα πηγή δράσης* και δημιουργίας. Δηλαδή θα δημιουργήσουν υλικά και μέσα ώστε να δημιουργηθεί το φαινόμενο του ντόμινο ή αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση ή κάτι σαν να δημιουργούνται κύκλοι στη λίμνη όταν ρίχνεις ένα πετραδάκι. Αρχίζουν όλο και περισσότεροι πολίτες (ανεξαρτήτου θέσης στην κοινωνία) και αναλαμβάνουν πρωτοβουλία και να γίνονται εκείνοι μια νέα πηγή δημιουργίας και δράσης για τον ίδιο σκοπό και το ίδιο μήνυμα και ενισχύουν την όλη εκστρατεία. 

Στο παράδειγμα με την εκστρατεία ναρκωτικών, ας πούμε πως η αρχική ομάδα που ξεκίνησε την εκστρατεία εκδίδει στο διαδίκτυο οδηγίες και υλικά τα οποία τώρα τα ακολουθούν όλο και περισσότεροι πολίτες απ' όλο και περισσότερες περιοχές της χώρας. Θα είχαμε όλο και περισσότερους πολίτες να κάνουν σύνδεσμο στον ιστοχώρο αυτό και να τον προωθούν ενεργά, θα είχαμε όλο και περισσότερους να διοργανώνουν τις δικές τους μέρες ενημέρωσης στη δική τους περιφέρεια, θα είχαμε όλο και περισσότερους να παίρνουν το πόστερ της εκστρατείας και να το αναπαράγουν και να το χρησιμοποιούν και στη δική τους περιοχή, να δίνουν σεμινάρια κατά των ναρκωτικών στην περιοχή τους κ.λπ.

Μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο η εκστρατεία διεισδύει στην κοινωνία και αποκτά μια γεωμετρική πρόοδο και ανάπτυξη διότι δεν εξαρτάται πλέον μόνο από μία πηγή δημιουργίας και δράσης. Εξελίσσεται όχι μόνο από στόμα σε στόμα αλλά πολλοί απ' αυτούς τους πολίτες που ακούνε το μήνυμα συμμετέχουν ενεργά να το προωθήσουν γιατί βλέπουν πως είναι καλή ιδέα και θα βοηθήσει την κοινωνία. Υπάρχουν εκστρατείες που ενώ καταφέρνουν να δημιουργήσουν καλή φήμη και μια εξάπλωση από στόμα σε στόμα, αποτυγχάνουν γιατί δεν καταφέρνουν να κινητοποιήσουν άλλους πολίτες να γίνουν σημεία δράσης και δημιουργίας. Δεν καταφέρνουν να γίνουν grassroot.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, πιστεύω πως ούτε η λέξη κοινωνική μας εξυπηρετεί για να αποδώσουμε αυτόν τον όρο ούτε η λέξη "βάσης". Είναι πολύ γενικές, δεν εξηγούν και είναι παραπλανητικές. Οι περισσότερες εκστρατείες είναι κοινωνικές. (αν όχι όλες). Ακόμα κι αν η δράση ξεκινά από μια μικρή κοινωνική ομάδα και μετά κανείς δε συμμετέχει. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι πως η grassroot κινητοποιεί και βασίζεται σε όλο και πιο πολλούς πολίτες κι όχι σε μία ομάδα που ξεκίνησε την εκστρατεία.

Προτείνω τις παρακάτω λύσεις:

Grassroot level (this evolution started on a grassroot level) επίπεδο πολιτών (ή επίπεδο του κόσμου)
Grassroot movement Κίνημα συμμετοχής πολιτών (ή κίνημα συμμετοχής του κόσμου)
Grassroot campaign Εκστρατεία συμμετοχής πολιτών (ή εκστρατεία συμμετοχής του κόσμου)
Grassroot activity Δραστηριότητα συμμετοχής πολιτών (ή δραστηριότητα συμμετοχής του κόσμου) 

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τις γνώμες σας σ' αυτό.


----------

